# whos excited !!!!!!! the walking dead



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

THE WALKING DEAD is on tonite whos excited and ready for it.......
we are ...............


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

It was good but I thought it would better, as least we got harry potter zombie at the end.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*walking dead*

well I thought so too but I assume they are just trying to set up the next story line since they have no more governor and stuff .hopefully next one is a little more exciting .


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

But who is this person they are searching for? If I recall the governor didn't die the last season did he? Maybe they are looking for him.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*walking dead*

yes mishee or what ever her name is looking for him cause she does not believe he is dead and she knows he will come back to get her .


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*walking dead ............*

so what did the walking dead fans think of last nights season priemiere .........


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Intense.. Can't wait to see where the season goes this time around.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)




----------

